# my clownfish breeding challenge



## swissgaurd (Sep 28, 2011)

For those that know me.i like to experiment.
over the years ive had many clownfish that layed eggs ,but ive never taken it to the next level
except for the bangai cardinals. I finally did it with a little help from Hubert @ REEF AQUATICA.
I madeup a pair of a black oc and a black onyx , layed eggs then they hatched,then I had another pair of black onyx start to lay .both pairs ive had for 3 yrs and I know the origin from where there from.

this has been the most rewarding part of the hobby for me in the past 27 yrs that ive been reefing.
the ages range from 20 days to 172 days

vic


----------



## rburns24 (Jan 31, 2011)

-
Congratulations on your success . Very hard to do.
-


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Love to see reefers tank raise their livestock! Always helps out the environment and the fish are much happier in my opinion.

I would love a few if you ever have extras


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

very cool!

at one point my regular clown and my black and white clown were laying eggs, i thought about raising the fry but someone told me that they would turn out brown so i didn't try


----------



## swissgaurd (Sep 28, 2011)

altcharacter said:


> Love to see reefers tank raise their livestock! Always helps out the environment and the fish are much happier in my opinion.
> 
> I would love a few if you ever have extras


my last batch of onyx are the C-Quest line which is now 20 days old looks like over 100 there so fast cant count them.
im having to stop production as soon I will have to put tanks under my bed.
ill be having a sale in the new year.

I thought sps were addictive


----------



## swissgaurd (Sep 28, 2011)

Flexin5 said:


> very cool!
> 
> at one point my regular clown and my black and white clown were laying eggs, i thought about raising the fry but someone told me that they would turn out brown so i didn't try


to me its not the color but to raise a clown from an egg to see what it will turn out like is simply amazing


----------



## swissgaurd (Sep 28, 2011)

rburns24 said:


> -
> Congratulations on your success . Very hard to do.
> -


thanks
ive studied raising clowns for quite a few years.
I truly understand why a clownfish can be worth more than 100$
its not the hardwork its the dedication to raise a healthy animal


----------



## swissgaurd (Sep 28, 2011)

there hungry little buggers at 22 days old


----------



## Patwa (Jan 30, 2014)

excellent work Vic! ...you gotta come by and see my new tank one day...you're close by


----------



## swissgaurd (Sep 28, 2011)

had a chance to watch some onyx clowns hatch last night


----------



## 12273 (Nov 3, 2012)

Hey this is awesome stuff!!!! I have paired percs hosting a BTA and they lay eggs all the time. And the eggs start to have little eyes and than they disappear. Could the parents be eating the babies? Or shrimp? I never see babies in the tank 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swissgaurd (Sep 28, 2011)

eggs hatch 8-11 days after there layed
they usually start hatching 1/2 hr ater all lights go out
they then become part of the food chain


----------



## 12273 (Nov 3, 2012)

Oh, . So how do I avoid them becoming food? The parents eat them? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swissgaurd (Sep 28, 2011)

you will need to catch the young and separate them into there own little tank


----------



## 12273 (Nov 3, 2012)

Hmmmm.... I'll have to look into this more and come up with a plan. I should seed my 10 gallon and add a sponge filter for the next batch of eggs. 

Thanks for the help . I'm sure I'll have more Q's for ya. I'll PM  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

